# Wacky Worm



## jerseyjimk (Mar 10, 2018)

Made my first trip to Wacky worm im Effort, Pa. What a great place , they every kind of soft bait and then some. Their service was great, very knowledgeable. They even had lunch available for free, I think they had the lunch because of there sale which ended today. Overall great place , looking forward to going back


----------

